# Dolby Prologic II - Windows



## Amazo (Mar 28, 2015)

My PC is connected via optical cable to the HT (ALC892, unlocked drivers). 
Default output format is Dolby Digital Live 5.1.

Audio of any movie file plays 5.1 in  VLC and MPC.

Audio of games with native 5.1 plays in 5.1.

MP3 files are perfectly converted to 5.1 because Dolby Prologic II is enabled in Realtek CP.


But stereo audio from Chrome, Firefox, old games and other programs only outputs in the 2 front speakers.


What do I have to do to make Dolby Prologic automatically convert any stereo audio to 5.1 in Windows?


Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 28, 2015)

what av/rec do you have?


----------



## Amazo (Mar 28, 2015)

Sony HT-SS380


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 28, 2015)

What you have to do is use your receiver to mix ALL the stereo sources what is happening right now is that individual programs are doing it. You have to set Windows control panel to 2 speakers and 92khz, any high and it won't work. For proper discrete channel surround you have to switch your system back to 5.1 in the windows control panel.

EDIT: Infact even if i have 5.0 in windows control panel i can still press the button on my reciever to enable Neo6 or the various pro logic ii modes, PCM or stereo ALC. PCM is just pure direct digital, which you'd need to feed a multichannel source eg, no upmixing.

As long as my sound source is set to 96khz or lower in control panel (sound).


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Amazo said:


> My PC is connected via optical cable to the HT (ALC892, unlocked drivers).
> Default output format is Dolby Digital Live 5.1.
> 
> Audio of any movie file plays 5.1 in  VLC and MPC.
> ...






Amazo said:


> Sony HT-SS380



Your Sony HT-SS380 will have an option for Prologic.


----------

